# Life Time Chance!



## DICK SLOAN

Just for fun, you have a chance to go back in time and be a ships company guest for five days, on any ship you wish... Liner, Sail, Warship, Cargo etc. you can also take a camcorder. Which ship would you choose and why? (POP)


----------



## AncientBrit

The BEAGLE when she first arrived at the Galapagos Islands.
I think it would be incredibly interesting to spend 5 days with Darwin during the time he was researching the theory of evolution.
AB


----------



## sparkie2182

captain cooks endeavour............

having the chance to be the man who introduced beer to australia and n.z.


----------



## benjidog

Put me down for "The good ship Venus". 

The figurehead would be my main interest. 

Brian


----------



## Peter4447

Bit risky but the 'Mary Celeste' - would love to find out the true story!
Peter4447(Smoke)


----------



## Derek Roger

Noah's Ark ;
As Chief Engineer ! 

Thinks ? if the animals only came in 2 by 2 what did they have for lunch ?????

Derek
PS 
The Arc was the best built ship in its day ; Bar none . And fortunately it did not have a funnel . 

PPS
I think he had some wine making ingredients though ! so at least it was not a " Dry Ship "

Have fun Lads


----------



## billyboy

Engineer on the ex tug Arctic p.
Reason: have you seen her lately?
real cush job that would be nowadays eh!


----------



## trotterdotpom

benjidog said:


> Put me down for "The good ship Venus".
> 
> The figurehead would be my main interest.
> 
> Brian


Brian, wouldn't you have to be dead to get the full benefit?

John T.


----------



## spongebob

put me down for the Titanic, the least I could do would be to warn them about the iceberg


----------



## Tmac1720

Like Bob I'd go for the Titanic, if only to reset the sluice valves (Thumb)


----------



## jimmyc

*Joshua Slo****

wouldnt be single handed but I take my hat off to him
first to sail single handed round the world
he also did it in a boat he himself built


----------



## spongebob

Yes Jimmy C, perhaps I would jump off the Titanic if it did not avoid the iceberg and hope to get aboard the "Spray" .It proved to be a very safe ship with a real master at the art of sailing


----------



## John Crossland

sparkie2182 said:


> captain cooks endeavour............
> 
> having the chance to be the man who introduced beer to australia and n.z.


(Applause) (Applause) (Applause)


----------



## rickles23

I would like to go back to my late Father's wartime ship, HMS Prins Albert. I would then get the whole story and some decent photographs.


----------



## Chouan

bob jenkins said:


> Yes Jimmy C, perhaps I would jump off the Titanic if it did not avoid the iceberg and hope to get aboard the "Spray" .It proved to be a very safe ship with a real master at the art of sailing


But didn't the "Spray" disappear without trace along with Slo***?


----------



## skymaster

Titanic!What really happened?

skymaster


----------



## Peter Fielding

Has to be the "Vital Spark". I've read the stories so many times, I feel as though I already have sailed on her.


----------



## benjidog

skymaster said:


> Titanic!What really happened?
> 
> skymaster


There is a rumour that it hit an iceberg and sunk though not many people have heard about it. Please keep it quiet.

Bloody good job I say with that awful woman singing on it. Surprising it didn't crack the iceberg into gin-and-tonic-sized pieces. (Jester) 

Brian


----------



## John Briggs

For me it would have to be one of those magnificent Blue Flue liners!


----------



## Chouan

We could always fdind out whether BF were as wonderful as we've been told!


----------



## tacho

Do a trip on a Viking Longship. Shots of the voyage plus a bit of bit of rape and pillage. Got to be a winner.


----------



## trotterdotpom

tacho said:


> Do a trip on a Viking Longship. Shots of the voyage plus a bit of bit of rape and pillage. Got to be a winner.


Blue funnel never had any Longships, but if you fancy some rape and pillage, book in where I work - see what you think.

John T.


----------



## tacho

Not quite the kind of rape and pillage I had in mind.

Re Blue Flue:-

As "Holt" is a surname with Scandinavian connections. It's possible that Alfred's ancestors had a couple of longships . If so I bet they were better than everyone else's, and that the crews were successful rapers and pillagers having been properly trained in the art.


----------



## Bill Davies

Tacho,

Well of course!


----------



## Chouan

They probably had their own shore based training establishment as well. But also some longships with Chinese crews who were just as good at half the cost, but which nobody talks about.


----------



## trotterdotpom

The rapists were so successful, they had many descendents in Wales who invented the round longship, aka "coracle", which they painted every day and sailed round and round in useless circles.

John T.


----------



## DICK SLOAN

The Finest Man-of-War of her time, the Sovereign of the Seas designed by Phineas Pett, on September the 25th 1637, King Charles l, was present at the launching ceremony at Woolwich, but she stuck on the slipway and was not launched until weeks later, she cost £40,833 to build of which £6,691 were spent on extravagant decoration, in 1652 Cromwell had her reduced to a two decker, also naming her Sovereign, she was nicknamed by the Dutch the Golden Devil, in 1660 during restoration she was renamed Royal Sovereign.
On the January 29th 1696 through a watchmans negligence the ship caught fire in Sovereigns Reach River Medway at Chatham, and she was completely destroyed. I would have liked to have been on this ship before she was destroyed or even been there to stop the fire and save her....


----------



## sparkie2182

the much acclaimed "mary rose" wasnt exactly a rip roaring success either..................


----------



## orcades

benjidog, my interest would be the mess deck table!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluenoser

Hi ; 
How about as an officer with Admiral Nelson on H M S Victory as she's bearing down on the French -Spanish fleet at Trafalgar. Although from what i've read Victory took quite a beating Nelson of course was killed , but it would still be worth seeing that magnificant sea of white canvas sail. 
Bluenoser


----------



## jimmyc

Chouan said:


> But didn't the "Spray" disappear without trace along with Slo***?



On November 14th of 1909, at the age of 65, he set out on another lone voyage to South America leaving from Vineyard Haven on *Martha's Vineyard*, but was never heard from again.

In 1892, a friend, Captain Eben Pierce, offers Slo*** a ship that "wants some repairs" Slo*** goes to Fairhaven, MA to find that the "ship" is a rotting old oyster sloop propped up in a field. It is the Spray.


----------



## ddraigmor

The 'Turmoil' for the 'Flying Enterprise'!

Jonty


----------



## John Rogers

HMS Bounty for me and lots of shore leave in Tahiti.


----------



## BobClay

I think maybe the Golden Hind, the last few days of her cir***navigation with Francis Drake. 

With a hold full of stolen swag and hoping against hope that Elizabeth was still on the throne (otherwise he could be in deep sh1t). 

Now that would be good to put on camera....

(Gleam)


----------



## peter drake

Just a question for Derek. Was Noah's Ark the irst Methane gas tanker


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dick, 
Can you bend the rules so that we can go forward in time?
If so , I want a trip on the Starship Voyager, just so I can have a real good look at that Seven of Nine.
Pat


----------

